# Burton Cartel X vs Union Atlas



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

One thing to consider with the reflex bindings is that the heel cup is not adjustable and the mounting disc does not offer much toe/heel adjustability. You can get discs with more adjustment but they have been delayed for many. If the burton fit your boot/board combo the cartel x is a great binding.
Others to consider:
Now drive
Rome katana, dod, cleaver
Nitro team pro, phantom, phantom carver
K2 lien at

really there are lots of great bindings in this category so it’s hard to go wrong. Just comes down to what suits your tastes, has the adjustability you need, features and price


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

bseracka said:


> One thing to consider with the reflex bindings is that the heel cup is not adjustable and the mounting disc does not offer much toe/heel adjustability. You can get discs with more adjustment but they have been delayed for many. If the burton fit your boot/board combo the cartel x is a great binding.
> Others to consider:
> Now drive
> Rome katana, dod, cleaver
> ...


The heelcup is adjustable.

I second the Rome DoD / Katana recommendation.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

SoaD009 said:


> The heelcup is adjustable.
> 
> I second the Rome DoD / Katana recommendation.


Its really not. Burton uses a unibody frame in no way is the heel cup adjustable. The only adjustment points affecting the heel area are high back rotation and strap position.


----------



## GiO (Oct 23, 2021)

bseracka said:


> One thing to consider with the reflex bindings is that the heel cup is not adjustable and the mounting disc does not offer much toe/heel adjustability. You can get discs with more adjustment but they have been delayed for many. If the burton fit your boot/board combo the cartel x is a great binding.
> Others to consider:
> Now drive
> Rome katana, dod, cleaver
> ...


Thank you! I checked local shop and there is Nitro Phantom, is it good for freeride? If it is I guess I'll take it 🤘🏿


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I’d say the phantom is on the stiffer side of all mt flex with the phantom carver being stiffer still. The phantom is a great binding for free riding unless you want super stiff


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Flux xf


----------

